# Blade gauge



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Where is a good place to find a blade gauge? Finally got a greens mower.


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

@Trippel24 what are you looking for? 
Height of cut gauge? Check on line or make one from just some plate stock, and a 3/8 bolt and wing nut. Just drill and tap a hole in the plate.







Bedknife to reel measurement? Which are Just some feeler gauges.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jdaniel611 said:


> @Trippel24 what are you looking for?
> Height of cut gauge? Check on line or make one from just some plate stock, and a 3/8 bolt and wing nut. Just drill and tap a hole in the plate.
> 
> 
> ...


It was the HOC that I was referring to. Any link to the DIY instructions. Thanks!


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

@Trippel24

You could also just go to Lowe's and get a bolt, a nut, and a piece of slotted angle aluminum (on the same aisle as the nuts and bolts usually).


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You can buy this one: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=43&p=110759


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

HOC Bar on a Budget!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> You can buy this one: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=43&p=110759


+1 I highly recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

I built my own. 
2x36 steel flat bar $7
3/8 Round head 2-1/2 long bolt $1.56
3/8 standard wing nut $0.35
Drill and tap bits $9


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Jdaniel611 said:


> I built my own.
> 2x36 steel flat bar $7
> 3/8 Round head 2-1/2 long bolt $1.56
> 3/8 standard wing nut $0.35
> Drill and tap bits $9


Forgive my ignorance, but how do I know what hoc I want with this set up. I like the idea, what about a gauge?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Trippel24 said:


> Jdaniel611 said:
> 
> 
> > I built my own.
> ...


You will need to buy a caliper to measure the distance between the bottom of the bolt head and the steel bar. Caliper Measuring Tool


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

What happened to the simple 6" ruler we had in elementary school?


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

Mightyquinn said:


> Trippel24 said:
> 
> 
> > Jdaniel611 said:
> ...


Awesome thank you! I have calipers, so this sounds like the way to go. At least for the time being.


----------

